# Spinal Surgery ?



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

For recovery-follow DR's orders. After hearling & PT, lots of people go w/gaited horses,they can be easier on the back, BUT not always,there are plenty of rough-gaited horses in every breed. My friend has a big TWH for her hubby-she's not the smoothest, but she doesn't do anything wrong-her own Walker is much smoother. so you do have to try them out. Hope you will be OK.


----------

